# Protect me from the hunters!



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Like many of you, I really love riding in the autumn. Here in Ohio, the weather is just perfect for MTB in October. There is just one problem -- hunting season also begins around the same time. I ride on some public lands where hunting is permitted, and while I rarely see hunters, I would hate to be mistaken for a critter.

Does anyone know of a good riding jacket that comes in blaze orange? Also, a blaze orange mesh or spandex helmet cover would be awesome!


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't know of any blaze orange riding gear but you could use a thin mesh vest over whatever gear you're wearing. You can buy em for less than 5 bucks at sporting goods stores. As far as the hat, my buddy stretches a thin toboggan over his helmet. Good luck!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

i would suggest any sort of fur coat, moose suit, bear suit, and a David Boon hat would go ok too, cheers


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> i would suggest any sort of fur coat, moose suit, bear suit, and a David Boon hat would go ok too, cheers


A **** skin cap wold work great. Everyone knows Deer don't wear hats.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shoot back.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is a helmet cover:

Safety Bright Orange Bicycle Helmet Cover Waterproof by HHknits

Amazon sells orange vests that you can wear over your jersey. Under Armour also makes orange compression shirts.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

The only helmet covers that I found googling the net are for equestrian helmets. They are stretch lycra/nylon, so they might work. If you take a small in Giro helmets, you can still get the Xar model in orange at amazon. If you search your LBS, you might get lucky and find one in a medium or large. You can get the orange and reflective material vests that highway workers use for cheap, and they are usually mesh. I find it hard to believe that after all these years, one still can't buy a premade helmet cover in blaze orange. Since the deer and other game animals are most active in the early mornings and late afternoons/evening, that's when the hunters are most likely to be out too. Try to limit your riding to midday if possible.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope hubs....


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, I found the Giro Xar in orange in all sizes available at Performance Bike-

2012 Giro Xar MTB Helmet - Bike Helmets

Can you justify a $120 for a new helmet?


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nebraska made it easy and just shuts down the trail near me when deer season hits. Sucks, but I'd hate to be mistaken for a deer. A lot of private land here is also used for hunting so I may have to stay off the rural roads.

They do make orange cycling jackets when I did a google search. Check out a hunting store or maybe even a local feed/farming store.

Found a waterproof orange helmet cover on Etsy. Etsy.com is a site for homemade items. Never had a problem with any purchases made from people on the site. Item said sold, but the shop owner could probably make you one easily.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

A bell on the handlebars?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

leeboh said:


> A bell on the handlebars?


BWAHAHAHAHA, How are you gonna ring that after youve been shot in the head :skep:? maybe you could just drive around ringing it with 5 second intervals, lol LEE i suspect your takin the piss here lol........


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

that optic acid yellow green is pretty common on jerseys. it's not blaze orange, but it will do. just wear bright colors. surveyor flagging comes on blaze orange, and could be used to wrap bars and frame tubes.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's actually sad to me that people out biking have to worry about being shot by hunters. I hunted with my father as a kid and the first thing I was taught was not to shoot anything until you know what it is. 
I've heard some real asshats tell stories of shooting into moving bushes and other similar things. I'll never understand people like that.


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> It's actually sad to me that people out biking have to worry about being shot by hunters. I hunted with my father as a kid and the first thing I was taught was not to shoot anything until you know what it is.
> I've heard some real asshats tell stories of shooting into moving bushes and other similar things. I'll never understand people like that.


Seriously as a long time hunter I will never understand how people can be mistaken as an animal, especially riding a bike. Fortunately for me I have a several local trails that do not allow hunting so that is where I will be.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

spn4125 said:


> Seriously as a long time hunter I will never understand how people can be mistaken as an animal, especially riding a bike. Fortunately for me I have a several local trails that do not allow hunting so that is where I will be.


Ditto here as well...


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Everyone I know that hunts take safety very seriously and aren't out to shoot anything that moves. The trail I ride is along private property lines and open farmland. It only makes sense to close the trail during hunting season and post a sign stating so.

I would think anything orange would be seen as safe during hunting season. You could always put one of those orange flags on the back of your bike..LOL.


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses and suggestions. And comedy. 

MOST hunters I know and encounter are very respectful sportsmen that take safety very seriously. I just wanted to make sure I was as visible as possible.

I also opt not to ride during whitetail shotgun season -- here in Ohio that is when most accidents occur. Just too many eager shooters in the woods during that week or two.


----------



## qhgirl (Sep 25, 2012)

Dealing with hunting season can be a pain. We have our own 65 acres.. but border 1400 acres of state forest and there is hunting allowed there. We also have to deal with dogs being run through our property.. (no dogs can't read no tresspassing signs!). Hunting is not allowed on Sunday.. so that is the preferred day to be "in the woods". But definitely invest in some sort of high vis clothing so that you are as recognizable as possible if you really "have to" ride on a hunting day...

As far as clothing.. neon orange.. or high vis yellow are both really helpful and you can find lots of non-cycling specific clothing.. like vests and shirts. The suggestion for equestrian helmet covers is also good. Another thing to remember is turkey season precautions..they advise AGAINST wearing red white or blue (head color of turkeys).. The seasons are pretty brief for those though.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

If I was riding in an area prone to hunters, I think id also go with being as bright and loud as possible...

My vote is for a traffic safety vest such as this: VIKING Hi Visibility Vest, Class 2, S/M, Orange - Traffic Safety Vests - 10K303|U6110O-S/M - Grainger Industrial Supply

here is an orange helmet cover: Respro: Urban Commuting - Cycling - Helmet Cover

Id probably also be inclined to use a "bear bell", not to warn bears of my approach, but to warn hunters.. Coghlan's Bear Bell with Magnetic Silencer | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm an avid hunter, and hunt many different locations. I think any cheap blaze orange vest should be fine. Get a size larger than you normally wear, and just wear it over whatever you have on that day.

It is somewhat sad that we need to worry about mistaken identity, but negligence occurs everywhere, not just the hunting woods.

For whitetailed deer season, I'd avoid riding during early and late hours, which is when deer are most active.

I'd avoid wearing any white, because deer will flash their tails when alarmed, and that draws the attention of hunters, even from a great distance. Of course, avoid any color that even remotely resembles a deer's coat.

Also, I would be much more careful in any area where any-sex deer hunting is allowed. A safe & careful hunter, looking for a trophy buck, will usually be pretty careful and selective with the shot. But, in an area where "it's brown, and it's down", some may shoot at anything, and that is potentially dangerous.

mudhen


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

leeboh said:


> A bell on the handlebars?





Tone's L'axeman said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA, How are you gonna ring that after youve been shot in the head :skep:? maybe you could just drive around ringing it with 5 second intervals, lol LEE i suspect your takin the piss here lol........





FLMike said:


> Id probably also be inclined to use a "bear bell", not to warn bears of my approach, but to warn hunters.. Coghlan's Bear Bell with Magnetic Silencer | Bass Pro Shops


Yup... A bear bell works great and can also be used year-round!
I use one year-round at a fast local singletrack with limited sight-path...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

I picked up a blaze vest at Wally World for $5 and with the help of some glue on velcro it fits nicely over and around my camelback.


----------



## hurtknee (Jul 21, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> that optic acid yellow green is pretty common on jerseys. it's not blaze orange, but it will do. just wear bright colors. surveyor flagging comes on blaze orange, and could be used to wrap bars and frame tubes.


+1 on the surveyor tape. I also tie a couple strips on helmet ,camelback and the dog!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

yeahdog31 said:


> Like many of you, I really love riding in the autumn. Here in Ohio, the weather is just perfect for MTB in October. There is just one problem -- hunting season also begins around the same time. I ride on some public lands where hunting is permitted, and while I rarely see hunters, I would hate to be mistaken for a critter.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good riding jacket that comes in blaze orange? Also, a blaze orange mesh or spandex helmet cover would be awesome!


Hunter safety orange vest and while you are at it, nothing wrong with using your handlebar and helmet lights as well for extra safety. Avoid riding at prime hunting times of the day (sunrise and sunset hours). Mid-morning to mid-afternoon will be your safest time to be out there.

Best to find some trails on grounds that are closed to hunting.

BB


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

POC makes sufficiently obnoxious helmet colors to be noticed in the field.
I grabbed the orange Trabec Race model, if they can't see me coming they're blind.
Cheers,
M


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a POC full face in bright orange that's good for the big DH trails in elk country. I used to have a bright orange Westcomb shell that was handy, but now I just use a cheap vest, as others suggested. Also suggested, surveyors flagging works well on helmets and packs. We also ride in big, noisy groups during mid-day.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Wooo... that reminds me: must go grab me a hi-vis vest for this wknds ride! Altho, if that bright-ass yellow/black Tallboy frame of mine doesn't show that I'm not a Bambi and I get shot, I'm coming back as a poltergeist to skullfvck EVERYONE in the shooters family!


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

You would look great!

Cabela's: Cabela's Blaze - Long-Sleeve Tee


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

You realize if you are using your bell, you're scaring off the deer and pissing off the hunters. You might get shot at just for ruining their day even if you are wearing orange. LOL. 

I can just see it now..some guy has the perfect shot at his prized deer, takes careful aim, goes to pull the trigger and you go by at the exact same time with your bike/body draped in orange ringing your bell and scare the deer off.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Just ride after dark...a pair of HIDs bouncing down the trail while the hunters are walking out can be a fun start to a conversation.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Bethany1 said:


> You realize if you are using your bell, you're scaring off the deer and pissing off the hunters. You might get shot at just for ruining their day even if you are wearing orange. LOL.
> 
> I can just see it now..some guy has the perfect shot at his prized deer, takes careful aim, goes to pull the trigger and you go by at the exact same time with your bike/body draped in orange ringing your bell and scare the deer off.


This is actually something I wondered... is riding on the trails while people are hunting bad for the name of mountain biking? We all know hunters have a bigger voice in state parks then Mtbrs. Will it only take one annoyed hunter to ruin it for us?


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

mudhen said:


> I'm an avid hunter, and hunt many different locations. I think any cheap blaze orange vest should be fine. Get a size larger than you normally wear, and just wear it over whatever you have on that day.
> 
> It is somewhat sad that we need to worry about mistaken identity, but negligence occurs everywhere, not just the hunting woods.
> 
> ...


Sound advice:thumbsup:

I would also consider orange blaze tape strips on your helmet.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would check with your local park to see if there are any regulations during hunting season. The trail I use is a "rails to trails" line and it's clearly stated that it's closed during deer hunting season. The mountain bike trails I go are in Omaha and Lincoln inside city limits. 

I was surprised last year when I went to a state park and the lady at the front desk said it was just fine to ride even though it was deer season with bows/arrows. Huh? I rode for about an hour, saw one hunter and left. He looked just as surprised I did when I went by him. 

A bell is probably overkill though.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

with a bell, they will hear you coming and have time to get a bead on you. 

i will be riding in a bowhunting area this coming weekend where very few bikers go, so I will be working to be visible...


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Stay away from Dick Cheney's place =-)


----------



## shredjunkie (May 16, 2012)

spn4125 said:


> Seriously as a long time hunter I will never understand how people can be mistaken as an animal, especially riding a bike. Fortunately for me I have a several local trails that do not allow hunting so that is where I will be.


Here's a clue...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

All (well mostly all) good advice. Also look into the exact dates of the seasons. Here in MA its archery only until December. I can't see anyone mistaking a biker for a deer within bow range. Once shotgun and black powder season start I stay out of woods that are hunted. Luckily I've got a couple of riding spots that don't allow hunting (I still wear orange, not gonna risk my life) and hunting is not allowed on Sundays so anywhere is fair game on Sunday (Thanks puritans!)

And while I understand that most hunters are very responsible, last year a hunter (who happened to be a state cop  ) shot a woman who was standing in her yard drinking her morning coffee. He was in the woods and didn't know he was close to houses. God knows what he was shooting at, for some reason I want to say it was her golden retreiver.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

How bout just buy a bullet proof vest, lol


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

shredjunkie said:


> Here's a clue...


^^ Classy. But, sadly accurate.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

- Neon orange/yellow Flag flown on your camelbak
- Industry Nine hubs
- Iphone playing a Bjork song

Boom, done deal.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

baymoe said:


> - Iphone playing a Bjork song


This will definetly make the hunters aim at you only to make the music/hurting stop.ut:


----------



## mattedhead (Jan 24, 2012)

fell_brook said:


> This is actually something I wondered... is riding on the trails while people are hunting bad for the name of mountain biking? We all know hunters have a bigger voice in state parks then Mtbrs. Will it only take one annoyed hunter to ruin it for us?


I wouldn't worry about that. Hunters understand where the more common use areas are and will typically not fault you for using the trails i nthis manner. As a hunter and a MTBer, I would say that everyone has a bigger voice than the hunters in our state (NC).


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bethany1 said:


> You realize if you are using your bell, you're scaring off the deer and pissing off the hunters. You might get shot at just for ruining their day even if you are wearing orange. LOL.
> 
> I can just see it now..some guy has the perfect shot at his prized deer, takes careful aim, goes to pull the trigger and you go by at the exact same time with your bike/body draped in orange ringing your bell and scare the deer off.


This is more of my concern than being mistaken for an animal. I agree; the real hunters that I know take safety very seriously. Hunter gets pissed at me for scaring off all the deer and realizes that it would be pretty damn tough for the cops to track him down when there's no interpersonal relationship.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Stay out the woods. That's the only guarantee.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

sgtjim57 said:


> Stay out the woods. That's the only guarantee.


Really shouldn't make decisions based on what bad thing MIGHT happen.Nothing is guaranteed. Be careful-do what you like.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Mounted and stuffed!

I bet you would look great on somebody's wall! Just make sure that they get your good side with a smile...


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

Went to the local Target, how ironic, and got a Champion C9 blaze orange pullover jacket for 26 bucks plus tax. Not too heavy, not too light, certainly not bulletproof, but highly visible.
I know all hunters are self-admittingly careful professionals, but how do you explain the yearly headlines in (pick your state) that proclaim Hunter shoots self, hunter shoots bus, hunter shoots ex-wife, take your pick....
As for the bell thing, you will either drive yourself nuts ringing it, listening to it, or hell, someone will probably shoot you because it is so freaking annoying.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

switchie said:


> Went to the local Target, how ironic.


Very funny^^that


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an orange cycling jersey I bought for fall riding- it's bright orange and says CRASH TEST DUMMY on it. The plus is that it's orange; the minus is that it has yellow and black targets on the chest, back, and shoulders. I originally shopped for a Euskaltel jersey, but figured that would make me crash more. 

I also use a small brass bear bell, it's pretty soft sounding but carries fairly far. Between that and the grunting and wheezing sounds I make on the climbs, hunters should know I'm coming before they see me. I try to fall on some descents and swear a lot, this also helps them know my location.


----------



## jbf (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been out on the local trails here in CT during bow season and it's pretty creepy. I've yet to run into a fully armed Elmer Fudd however.

My family is all up in Maine. I love going up there on opening day just to hang out. It's Xmas, new years and holloween all rolled into one. As the local minimart sign says - "Guns, Beer, Ammo"

What a combination ...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

This time of year, it starts getting cold and it is important to stay warm to prevent injuries.

Try this


----------

